# Greetings from the Wide Brown Land



## Caveam (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi,

Just joined Sailnet and thought I would introduce myself and say Hi.
Have just bought my first boat, an Australian made 1976 Compass 28 and like most ladies of her age, there are a few wrinkles.
Looking forward to getting out and spending a lot of time on the water and eventually getting off shore.

I live and work in Sydney these days and to boat is moored up in Brisbane Water. Learning the currents and tides whilst trying not to hit things is fun!
cheers
Andrew


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I never .... there are two Andrews in Sydney. So much for being unique. :laugh

Welcome. I've long moved on but for many years I had a Northerner, which as you may well know was the predecessor of the C28. Whereabouts in Brisbane Waters ? Knew an old bloke up that way with a wee 24'er by the name of Skooter. She was/is moored off Saratoga. Nice old cove. Havn't seen him around for some time though.


----------



## Caveam (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Andrew,

It can get quite confusing with all the Andrews around. 

La Mouette (The Seagull) is moored at Booker Bay - still trying to get a handle on the currents and tides in that area - and then there is the Brisbane Water channel to navigate. 

cheers

Andrew


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Caveam said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> It can get quite confusing with all the Andrews around.
> 
> ...


I've not done the BWC all that many times but rule of thumb seems to be stick close to the eastern shore until you are near to Box Head. It is a tricky wee stretch, no doubt. then again once you are clear of that, there is lots of nice deep water to play in.


----------



## Caveam (Aug 3, 2015)

Unless you have a stinkboat with a big Chevrolet engine, the Brisbane Water Channel is best done with a favourable tide - especially, if you boat still has the original 8 hp Yanmar engine like mine has!

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, Andrew - glad you two made contact. 

C28's are good fun and I'm sure you'll enjoy pottering around Sydney Harbour... once winter is over anyways.

Cheers, C


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Howdy. With the title "wide brown land" I was guessing you were from California, I was more than a little off. There is a lot going on here, enjoy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Andrew .... eight is a little light on though my 28 had a Volvo which was about the same and I could out muscle the tidal flow on the Hawkesbury either side of full ebb or flood. . What's your prop ? 

Classic you old duffer .... he's on Brisbane Waters which is an offshoot of Pittwater. (ps love to you and the missus)

7 Mile ..... "wide brown land" is from a poem by Australian poet Dorothea MacKellar "My Country". It is probably the most well loved of all Oz Poems " "I love a sunburnt country/A land of sweeping plains,/Of ragged mountain ranges,/Of droughts and flooding rains." though to be honest its a bit plodding and cliche ridden. As a kid I used to like to do it as Elmer Fudd.


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

Could you record that for us? :wink


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

windarra44 said:


> Could you record that for us? :wink




My wagged mountain wanges days are long gone.

:laugh:laugh


----------



## Caveam (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome guys - looking forward to meeting some like minded people here on Sailnet and participating in the discussions, serious or otherwise.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you think I should tell Classic that Mods can see deleted posts ? 

bwhaha .. :devil


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

tdw said:


> 7 Mile ..... "wide brown land" is from a poem by Australian poet Dorothea MacKellar "My Country". It is probably the most well loved of all Oz Poems " "I love a sunburnt country/A land of sweeping plains,/Of ragged mountain ranges,/Of droughts and flooding rains." though to be honest its a bit plodding and cliche ridden. As a kid I used to like to do it as Elmer Fudd.


Sorry, I haven't seen (or heard) the wide land.....yet. I've only seen parts of the green east coast. A couple of days in Sydney and some in Cairns & Port Douglas, diving the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Do you think I should tell Classic that Mods can see deleted posts ?
> 
> bwhaha .. :devil


Oops!!!  

I sure you sing fine old friend.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

7MileBeach said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen (or heard) the wide land.....yet. I've only seen parts of the green east coast. A couple of days in Sydney and some in Cairns & Port Douglas, diving the Great Barrier Reef.


Most of the centre that I've seen has been through the window of a 747 on my way somewhere else. I'm not really an inland kind of guy.

If you've seen Sydney, Cairns and Port Douglas you've seen a good part of the place. Tasmania is worthwhile as is the coast from Melbourne to Adelaide and also the Kimberley coast.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

7MileBeach said:


> Sorry, I haven't seen (or heard) the wide land.....yet. I've only seen parts of the green east coast. A couple of days in Sydney and some in Cairns & Port Douglas, diving the Great Barrier Reef.


This is what it looks like - more or less.. red, dusty, flat, not much water. A perfect place for something, if I could only think what?

Oh, and that big chunk of sandstone is supposed to be famous. Or so they say.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Classic30 said:


> Oops!!!
> 
> I sure you sing fine old friend.


:laugh

Mate, I've had Tom Cats hammering on the back door begging the Wombette to stop me from singing in the shower.


----------

